# My CBID Secret Santa is just Nuts!



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Unbelievable Epic Bomb. He even recruited a local buddy of mine to pick it up, remove the shipping labels and hand deliver it to me!


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Can't get the 2nd picture with the 87 cigars to load! Hold on, I"ll keep working on it!


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Ozzy (Nov 16, 2012)

looks like the 2nd picture still isnt showing mate.
Im looking forward to it though because that first picture is amazing!


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

I can see a small picture in post #4 that blow up big when you click on it with the 87 cigars. Can you see that one?


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Woah.... That's just... wow...


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

You're telling me! That's just completely insane!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

jphank said:


> Woah.... That's just... wow...


+1, holy schnikes!


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

It's hard to see in the first picture but that is a RP 5 Flame Tabletop Lighter in front of the hat and it's huge. Probably holds a whole can of fluid!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

:jaw:


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Hopefully a mod can delete post 2 and 3 where I had a hard time getting the 2nd picture to post.


----------



## Ozzy (Nov 16, 2012)

crgcpro said:


> I can see a small picture in post #4 that blow up big when you click on it with the 87 cigars. Can you see that one?


dont know if its just me but i cant see anything at all in post 4??


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Holy schnikies!


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Unbelievable Bump


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm gonna ask Santa for a friend like that.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

jphank said:


> Woah.... That's just... wow...


my sentiments exactly...It's so beautiful I'm crying right now (except for the ut, cowboys, and nationals thing sorry but those are a bit ugly) everything else is amazing though


----------



## edin508 (Aug 7, 2012)

You were hit hard, Bro! I almost chit when I saw the pic over there.


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Holy s$&@!!!!!!!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## Merkonakis (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow! Even the Sledgehammer is stunned!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

:jaw: :jaw: :jaw:


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

:faint:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thats ..... Just ...... OUTSTANDING !!!!!


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

:clap2:

Braaaaavvoooooo. Simply ridiculous!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

SO who is it from? From another forums Secret Santa? I'm confused. :dunno:

I also suggest using a photo hosting (photobucket) site so it isn't necessary to click on the picture to enlarge. Amazing package


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

OMG thats just crazy


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Cigar Noob said:


> SO who is it from? From another forums Secret Santa? I'm confused. :dunno:
> 
> I also suggest using a photo hosting (photobucket) site so it isn't necessary to click on the picture to enlarge. Amazing package


Title says CBID Secret Santa so I thought that would be descriptive enough. It's from my Secret Santa at Cigarbid, JNichols. He's a complete madman! I tried to use flickr but couldn't get it up from there.

Pro


----------



## Ozzy (Nov 16, 2012)

Can finally see the picture of the cigars now, and all I can say is wow! thats amazing


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

crgcpro said:


> Title says CBID Secret Santa so I thought that would be descriptive enough. It's from my Secret Santa at Cigarbid, JNichols. He's a complete madman! I tried to use flickr but couldn't get it up from there.
> 
> Pro


My first guess was that someone sent you a CBID package as the SS gift since it isn't commonplace to talk about competitive forums. I was incorrect. JNichols is certainly one hell of a package sender, enjoy the plunder.


----------



## schusler (Jan 5, 2011)

you got your ass handed to you....lol


----------



## edin508 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey Pro, is Nickels on here? Should send him the link to this thread anyway.
The man is nuts!


----------



## Grrrrr609 (Nov 30, 2012)

edin508 said:


> Hey Pro, is Nickels on here? Should send him the link to this thread anyway.
> The man is nuts!


Hey i know you!

Few around here look familiar.


----------



## Grrrrr609 (Nov 30, 2012)

crgcpro said:


> You're telling me! That's just completely insane!


Hey Pro!

Awesome hit.
Whats the skull bottle?


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

looks like crystal skull vodka. good stuff.


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

That is just unreal! Amazing


----------



## edin508 (Aug 7, 2012)

Grrrrr609 said:


> Hey i know you!
> 
> Few around here look familiar.


What's up Grrrr. I am still quite a noob here.


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

i call BS


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

lasix said:


> i call BS


You'd call BS on your own mama's Christmas gift.


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes that Skull is Crystal Head Vodka. Very expensive and very tasty!


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

edin508 said:


> Hey Pro, is Nickels on here? Should send him the link to this thread anyway.
> The man is nuts!


Yes it's post 20 in the thread over there.


----------



## Etrain (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, that's awesome. Grats!


----------



## Grrrrr609 (Nov 30, 2012)

crgcpro said:


> Yes that Skull is Crystal Head Vodka. Very expensive and very tasty!


Can i call dibs on the empty bottle, if you dont keep it of course lol.


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Sure thing but you know I would have to fill it up with some short smokes before sending it out! LOL


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

That is completely insane. Nice score brother


----------



## jNichols (Dec 10, 2012)

Heya's ! just stopped in quick, Got to run Fire meeting tonight!


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Insane!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

:faint:


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow that's one generous santa! Congrats


----------



## edin508 (Aug 7, 2012)

jNichols said:


> Heya's ! just stopped in quick, Got to run Fire meeting tonight!


This is the crazy man himself!


----------

